# Taken care of.



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Grow up, immitation is the sincerest form of flattery, and what harm has this caused you?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Webmaster Chris,

Please clean up the language on this and ALL other threads........Thanks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey...imitation is the greatest complement.


----------



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

Have you tried telling him that it bothers you??? In a nice way...

You sound like a jr. high girl... lol


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A lot of my friends and I have the same equipment...if it's quality stuff that's all we care about. Also, we find it's nice to "test" each others equipment when somebody gets something new.

RELAX!! oke:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Geez... :eyeroll: That gear wasn't custom built just for you was it??? 
The same dog as you?? Come on now theres no such thing!

I think its great that you have a hunting buddy who wants and buys good equipment. 
Would you rather have a hunting partner who has nothing and mooches off you???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey, Ask Chris how he feels. I only owned 18 bigfoots and I saw how well they worked for Chris, mallard, Duxnbux, and Mav and then I went and bought more. Man were they mad when I copied there decoys!!!!

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you have a hunting partner willing to spend money on gear, more power to him. How good of a hunting partner would he be if you had to pay for his stuff or lend him everything?


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

Think of some things you want to hunt with and then borrow them from another friend or buy them. Once "copycat" buys the same you give the items back to your friends or take them back to the store and wham you got a new decoy spread, ATV, or whatever, use your imagination. You could use this to your advantage.

I do agree with Chris in that you should be glad that you have a hunting partner that buys his own stuff. I'll trade you one of my partners for him. My typical partners show up to the hunt, usually can't hit the broad side of a barn, can hardly call, decoy set up what's that, and their scouting is reading the reports on waterfowler.com. I have about three of everything to help out these guys, 14 dz duck decoys, 10 dz bigfoots, 40 dz snows, and I have to have someone to help me set these up. Even if they can't do anything else. Oh yeah, they drink all my beer too.

You have the opportunity to mold the perfect waterfowler. Now if you can find a woman like this let me know.

P.S. tell him you dropped $1,000 towards Delta Waterfowl. That helps out everyone.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Isn't there a "YOUTH FORUM" for this one???? :huh:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

If it really fires you up i'll make the ultimate sacrifice and buy your equipment for say....1/3...of the value...Just to get it off your hands. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

I think I figured it out. It's all in the name. He's the #1 Waterfowler and there's only room at the top for one. Sounds like it's gettin' crowded at the top.


----------



## 2labs (Jul 3, 2002)

Has he met your wife or girlfriend.....????


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Guys I hunt wioth buy the same stuff ALLL of us have. If one guys buys it and they like we will probably go and buy it to, with goose calls this happens alot. Plus you can try them out while you are the field. IU dont see anything wrong with your buddy buying the same equiptment as you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess I should've seen it as flattery. I guess I should've stated that I have most of the equipment/ decoys and I'm always the grunt. That doesn't bother me, but when someone can't call or someone is just lazy as all heck (watching the language like an adult ), or claims he shot the same bird you know you just dropped time after time, then it starts to wear on me. Sorry for ever bringing up the topic!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds like true love to me! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Since the internet gang my hunting partners have been nothing more than "fake clients". Finally the crew I role with has more than me. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

BH, I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey man, now you know what I have to put up with PJ and bigblackfoot. I swear if I tattooed "Viva La Macarena" on my forehead those two bozos would show up the next day with the same thing. It's tough being their idol sometimes, but hey, somebody's got to do it for the kids. :jammin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Here we go again!!! Now they're guests here. :lol: Good,more is better, right? Hopefully they'll see what ND is like and go out there this fall hunting!!! :eyeroll: I mean, come on now. First lanyard, then dog,blind, gun. It's really starting getting to get old.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Give it up, man!! :eyeroll: If they are guests here, they can read what you're writing about them???
With the weath of knowledge(and BS) floating around here they might learn alot more and you'll be chasin' them around!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Hunting gear and knowledge isn't proprietary info.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You'll be the #2 or #3 waterfowler pretty soon. Better anny up. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think it might be the #100,154 Waterfowler


----------

